# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  قصة بدإ الخلق أولا فأولا

## زياني

*بسم الله وبعد:*
*فهذا مبحث تناولت فيه قصة مبدإ الخلق وكيفيتها، وترتيب مخلوقات الله تعالى أولا فأولا، منذ أن كان الله تعالى وحده، لا موجود معه، ولا شئ غيره، ثم خلق ماءه، وحمله على ريحه، ثم وضع عرشه عليه، ثم كتب في اللوح مقاديره،* 
*الفصل الأول:** ذكر الأدلة على إبطال التسلسل وأن الله الأولَ كان وحده لم يكن شيء غيره ولا معه:*
*الفصل الثاني:** ذكر ترتيب المخلوقات أيها بدأ ومن بعده: وفي هذه المسألة عدة أدلة أقسمها على مراحل:*
*المرحلة الأولى:** وهي خلق الماء، لأن كل المخلوقات أوجدها الله تعالى من الماء:*
*المرحلة الثانية:** وهي خلق الريح والهواء:*
*المرحلة الثالثة**: خلق البُخار والغمام:*
*المرحلة الرابعة**: خلق العرش والكرسي على ذلك الماء:*
*المرحلة الخامسة:** خلق الملائكة الأربعة الذين يحملون العرش وخلق جبريل لأنه أكرمهم:*
*المرحلة السادسة:** وهي خلق القلم واللوح المحفوظ:* 
*المرحلة السابعة:** كتابة كتاب آخر.*
*مرحلة لم تصح:** خلق الكعبة وأركانها بالعرش.*
*المرحلة الثامنة:** مرحلة تكوُّن بُخَارٍ ودُخان آخر وذلك قبيل خلق السماوات والأرض:* 
*المرحلة التاسعة:** البدأ في خلق السماء والأرض معا:* 
*المرحلة العاشرة:** البدأ في فصل السماء إلى سماوات سبع، وكذلك الأرض، وخلقُ ما فيهن ومن ذلك الزمان والليل والنهار.*
*ذكر مراحل خلق السماوات والأرض:*
*أولاها ـ وهي المرحلة الحادية عشر من الخلق ـ:* *مرحلة خلق الأرض وصفة ذلك وعددها:* 
*المرحلة الثانية ـ وهي الثانية عشر ـ**: خلق السماوات السبع وما فيهن:* 
*المرحلة الثالثة ـ وهي الثالثة عشر من خلق الكون** ـ: دَحي الأرض بإخراج ما فيها من مياه وجبال ونبات ودواب ثم الإنسان:*
*المرحلة الرابعة عشر:** وهي كتابة كتاب آخر:*
*المرحلة الخامسة عشر:** خلق حواء عليها السلام:*
*الفصل الثالث :** ذكر أدلة معارضة لحديث ابن عباس السابق في ترتيب خلق الأرض فالسماء ثم دحي الأرض.*
*فأقول وبالله أستعين:* 
*الفصل الأول: ذكر الأدلة على إبطال التسلسل وأن الله الأولَ كان وحده لم يكن شيء غيره ولا معه:* *وهو مع ذلك لم يزل ولا يزال بجميع صفاته سميعا بصيرا حكيما، خلاقا قويا عليما، وإن لم يوجد شئ من مخلوقاته بعد، ولا يُقاس الله تعالى بعباده فيقال: أنه لا يُسمى الصانع صانعا حتى يصنع وهكذا، تعالى الله عن قياس عباده عليه علوا عظيما، قال الإمام أحمد في رده على الجهمية:" ولا نقول إنه تعالى كان ولا يتكلم حتى خلق الكلام ولا نقول إنه قد كان لا يعلم حتى خلق علما فعلم ولا نقول إنه قد كان ولا قدرة له حتى خلق لنفسه القدرة ولا نقول إنه قد كان ولا نور له حتى خلق لنفسه نورا ولا نقول إنه قد كان لا عظمة له حتى خلق لنفسه عظمة "، وقال الآجري في الشريعة: باب ذكر الإيمان بأن القرآن كلام الله عز وجل وأن كلامه جل وعلا ليس بمخلوق، ثم قال:" لم يزل الله تعالى عالما متكلما سميعا بصيرا بصفاته قبل خلق الأشياء من قال غير هذا فقد كفر"، وذكر هذا الكلام الطحاوي في عقيدته وابن القيم في معرض رده على من قال بالتسلسل وقدم العالم، وهو إجماع من جميع المسلمين، وحتى المشركين، إلا الدهريين الملحدين، وقد قال الألباني في الصحيحة ر 133 بعد أن رجح صحة حديث بدء الخلق بالقلم:" و فيه رد أيضا على من يقول بحوادث لا أول لها، وأنه ما من مخلوق إلا ومسبوق بمخلوق قبله، و هكذا إلى مالا بداية له، بحيث لا يمكن أن يقال: هذا أول مخلوق، قال: فالحديث يبطل هذا القول ويعين أن القلم هو أول مخلوق، فليس قبله قطعا أي مخلوق، ولقد أطال ابن تيمية رحمه الله الكلام في رده على الفلاسفة محاولا إثبات حوادث لا أول لها، وجاء في أثناء ذلك بما تحار فيه العقول، ولا تقبله أكثر القلوب، حتى اتهمه خصومه بأنه يقول بأن المخلوقات قديمة لا أول لها، مع أنه يقول ويصرح بأن ما من مخلوق إلا و هو مسبوق بالعدم ، ولكنه مع ذلك يقول بتسلسل الحوادث إلى ما لا بداية له، كما يقول هو و غيره بتسلسل الحوادث إلى ما لا نهاية، فذلك القول منه غير مقبول، بل هو مرفوض بهذا الحديث و كم كنا نود أن لا يلج ابن تيمية رحمه الله هذا المولج ، لأن الكلام فيه شبيه بالفلسفة وعلم الكلام الذي تعلمنا منه التحذير والتنفير منه، ولكن صدق الإمام مالك رحمه الله حين قال:" ما منا من أحد إلا رد و رد عليه إلا صاحب هذا القبر صلى الله عليه وسلم"، قلت: ومع ذلك فقد تراجع ابن تيمية عن قوله، وأبطل التسلسل في غير ما موضع من كتبه والله أعلم، أما بداية الخلق بالماء والعرش ففيه أدلة كما سيأتي، وقد صنف في ذلك المسلمون كتبا ذكروا فيها بدأ الخلق، فكان أولهم تصنيفا محمد بن إسحاق في كتاب بدء الخلق، ثم الطبري في مقدمة كتابه التاريخ، وكذلك ابن الجوزي في المنتظم، وابن كثير في البداية، وابن طاهر في البدء والتاريخ وابن الأثير وغيرهم، وفي هذا أدلة كثيرة أكتفي منها ب:* 
*الدليل الأول وما بعده:* *قال الله تعالى: ( كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده}، قال الله تعالى:{ اللَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ}، وقال جل في علاه: {قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ بَدَأَ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ اللَّهُ يُنْشِئُ النَّشْأَةَ الْآخِرَةَ}، وقال أيضا:{ أَمَّنْ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ}، وقال:{ قُلِ اللَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ}*
*الدليل السادس:* *قال الله تعالى:{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْه}، وفي قراءة ابن مسعود:{بدأ الخلق ثم يعيده وهو عليه هين}، وقال البخاري في الصحيح من كتاب بدإ الخلق: بَاب مَا جَاءَ فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ } ثم خرج من طريق سُفْيَان عَنْ جَامِعِ بْنِ شَدَّادٍ عَن صَفْوَان بْنِ مُحْرِزٍ عَنْ عن عمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ:" جَاءَ نَفَرٌ مِنْ بَنِي تَمِيمٍ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ يَا بَنِي تَمِيمٍ أَبْشِرُوا قَالُوا بَشَّرْتَنَا فَأَعْطِنَا فَتَغَيَّرَ وَجْهُهُ فَجَاءَهُ أَهْلُ الْيَمَنِ فَقَالَ يَا أَهْلَ الْيَمَنِ اقْبَلُوا الْبُشْرَى إِذْ لَمْ يَقْبَلْهَا بَنُو تَمِيمٍ قَالُوا قَبِلْنَا فَأَخَذَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُحَدِّثُ بَدْءَ الْخَلْقِ وَالْعَرْشِ فَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ يَا عِمْرَانُ رَاحِلَتُكَ تَفَلَّتَتْ لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَقُمْ"، ثم خرج من طريق الْأَعْمَش ثنا جَامِع بْنُ شَدَّادٍ عَنْ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ مُحْرِزٍ أَنَّهُ حَدَّثَهُ عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَال:" دَخَلْتُ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَقَلْتُ نَاقَتِي بِالْبَابِ فَأَتَاهُ نَاسٌ مِنْ بَنِي تَمِيمٍ فَقَالَ اقْبَلُوا الْبُشْرَى يَا بَنِي تَمِيمٍ قَالُوا قَدْ بَشَّرْتَنَا فَأَعْطِنَا مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ نَاسٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ فَقَالَ اقْبَلُوا الْبُشْرَى يَا أَهْلَ الْيَمَنِ إِذْ لَمْ يَقْبَلْهَا بَنُو تَمِيمٍ قَالُوا قَدْ قَبِلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالُوا جِئْنَاكَ نَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ هَذَا الْأَمْرِ قَالَ* *كَانَ اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ غَيْرُهُ** وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ وَكَتَبَ فِي الذِّكْرِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَخَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فَنَادَى مُنَادٍ ذَهَبَتْ نَاقَتُكَ يَا ابْنَ الْحُصَيْنِ فَانْطَلَقْتُ فَإِذَا هِيَ يَقْطَعُ دُونَهَا السَّرَابُ فَوَاللَّهِ لَوَدِدْتُ أَنِّي كُنْتُ تَرَكْتُهَا"، قال البخاري: وَرَوَى عِيسَى عَنْ رَقَبَةَ عَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ طَارِقِ بْنِ شِهَابٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ قَامَ فِينَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَقَامًا فَأَخْبَرَنَا عَنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلْقِ حَتَّى دَخَلَ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ مَنَازِلَهُمْ وَأَهْلُ النَّارِ مَنَازِلَهُمْ حَفِظَ ذَلِكَ مَنْ حَفِظَهُ وَنَسِيَهُ مَنْ نَسِيَهُ"، ومن هذا الوجه وبهذا اللفظ خرجه عثمان الحافظ في العرش من طريق أَبي بَكْر بْن عَيَّاش عَنِ الْأَعْمَش بلفظ:"**كَانَ اللَّهُ وَلَا شَيْءَ غَيْرَهُ**"، وكذلك خرجه البيهقي في الصفات من باب بدإ الخلق وقال الله عز وجل : ( وهو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده )، عن أبي إسحاق الفزاري عن الأعمش بلفظ:« كان الله عز وجل* *ولم يكن شيء غيره ،** وكان عرشه على الماء ، ثم كتب جل ثناؤه في الذكر كل شيء ، ثم خلق السماوات والأرض، وقد قال عنه أبو نعيم في الحلية (8/260) :" حديث صحيح متفق عليه"، وقال البيهقي: وقوله:« كان الله عز وجل ولم يكن شيء غيره» يدل على أنه لم يكن شيء غيره لا الماء ولا العرش ولا غيرهما ، فجميع ذلك غير الله تعالى، وقوله:« كان عرشه على الماء »، يعني : ثم خلق الماء وخلق العرش على الماء ، ثم كتب في الذكر كل شيء"، وسيأتي هذا الترتيب، وقال البيهقي في الشعب1/249:" فَصْلٌ فِي الْإِشَارَةِ إِلَى أَطْرَافِ الْأَدِلَّةِ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَفِي حَدَثِ الْعَالَم: الْعَالَمُ عِبَارَةُ عَنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ غَيْرِ الله، هُوَ جُمْلَةُ الْأَجْسَامِ وَالْأَعْرَاضِ وَجَمِيعُ ذَلِكَ مَوْجُودٌ عَنْ عَدَمٍ بِإِيجَادِ اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَاخْتِرَاعِهِ إِيَّاهُ قَالَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ { وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ } وَسُئِلَ نَبِيُّنَا صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ بَدْءِ هَذَا الْأَمْرِ فَقَالَ " كَانَ اللهُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ غَيْرُهُ " ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الْخَلْقَ".*
*الدليل السابع:* *قال أبو الشيخ في العظمة2/575: حدثنا الوليد حدثنا يحيى بن ابي طالب حدثنا يزيد بن هارون أخبرنا المسعودي عن جامع بن شداد عن ابن بريدة الأسلمي عن أبيه رضي الله عنهما قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *كان الله لا شيء غيره** وكان عرشه على الماء وكتب في الذكر كل شيء يكون وخلق سبع سماوات"، وكذلك رواه محمد بن عبدالله بن يزيد المقري حدثنا ابي عن المسعودي عن جامع عن رجل عن بريدة مثله.*
*دليل ثامن:** قال الذهبي في العلو 109 حديث لأبي جعفر العبسي الحميري أن نافع بن زيد الحميري وفد على النبي في نفر من حمير فقالوا أتيناك لنتفقه في الدين ونسأل عن أول هذا الأمر فقال:" كان الله وليس شيء غيره، وكان عرشه على الماء ثم خلق القلم فقال اكتب ما هو كائن ثم خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما واستوى على عرشه رواه ابن شاهين في كتاب الصحابة بإسناد واه".*
*الدليل التاسع:** قال السدي في تفسيره عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح** عن ابن عباس، وعن مرة عن ابن مسعود وعن ناس من الصحابة { هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء.. } قال:" إن الله تبارك وتعالى كان عرشه على الماء ولم يخلق شيئا غير ما خلق قبل الماء فلما أراد أن يخلق أخرج من الماء دخانا فارتفع فوق الماء فسما عليه فسماه سماء..."، وقد ذكرته في مبحث إثبات صعود الرب، وهو حديث حسن موقوف عن جمع من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.*
*الدليل العاشر:* *وسيأتي بيانه، وقد خرجه البيهقي في الصفات عن عمر بن حبيب عن بن أبي بزة عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه كان يحدث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال « إن أول شيء خلقه الله تعالى القلم وأمره ، فكتب كل شيء يكون »، قال البيهقي: وإنما أراد ـ والله أعلم ـ أول شيء خلقه بعد خلق الماء والريح والعرش القلم"، يؤيد ذلك:* 
*الدليل الحادي عشر:* *قال عثمان بن أبي شيبة في العرش 5 حَدَّثَنَا الْمِنْجَاب بْن الْحَارِث أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَامِرٍ الْأَسَدِي نا سُفْيَان عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُهَاجِر عَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَال: "كَانَ عَلَى* *عَرْشِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْلُقَ شَيْئًا،** ثُمَّ خَلَقَ الْقَلَمَ فَكَتَبَ مَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ" ابن المهاجر فيه لين وقد توبع كما سيأتي.* 
*الدليل الثاني عشر:** خرجه الترمذي وغيره من طرق عن حماد، وقال أبو عيسى الترمذي: 3109 نا أحمد بن منيع نا يزيد بن هارون نا* *حماد بن سلمة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن وكيع بن حدس عن عمه أبي رزين قال قلت: يا رسول الله أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق خلقه ؟ قال: " كان في عماء، ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء، [ ثم ] وخلق عرشه على الماء"، قال الترمذي: قال وهذا حديث حسن"، وقال الذهبي في العلو 18: إسناده حسن، وهو كما قالا، لأن وكيع بن عدس صدوق كما قال الجوزقاني في الأباطيل، وصرح ابن حبان بتوثيقه في المشاهير فقال:" كان من الأثبات"، وقد رواه عثمان وأبو بكر ابنا أبي شيبة ومحمد بن الصباح وأحمد بن حنبل ومحمد بن الصباح عن يزيد بن هارون بلفظ:" كان في عماء ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء، ثم خلق عرشه على الماء"، ب "ثم"، للتعقيب مع التراخي، كذلك هي رواية بهز وأسد بن موسى والمقدام وعمرو بن موسى ومحمد الخزاعي والطيالسي عن حماد بلفظ " ثم ".* 
*وفيه من الفقه أن الله تعالى كان وحده، لا موجود معه، لا فوقه ولا تحته، و"ما" هي النافية ولم تعمل هنا وقد أعملها الحجازيون، وهي نافية هنا لأنه تعالى الله من أن يكون فوقه شيء، ومعنى كون الله في عماء، أي ليس معه شئ كما فسره أحد رواة الحديث وهو أتعلم بما روى، فقال الترمذي:* *قال أحمد بن منيع: قال يزيد بن هارون: "العماء أي ليس معه شيء"، وهو الصحيح، لأنَّ العماء من العمَى المقصورة، أي لا شيء معه كما في الأحاديث الصحيحة السابقة، وإنما تُفسر بالسنة، وهذا العمى هنا من جنس لفظ الأعمى الذي لا يُبصر شيئا، وقال البيهقي في الصفات:" وقد قيل: إن ذلك من العمى مقصورا، والعمى إذا كان مقصورا فمعناه: لا شيء ثابت، لأنه مما يعمى على الخلق لكونه غير شيء، وكأنه قال في جوابه: كان قبل أن يخلق خلقه ولم يكن شيء غيره كما قال في حديث عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه، ثم قال:" فما فوقه ولا تحته هواء"، أي: ليس فوق العمى الذي لا شيء موجود هواء ، ولا تحته هواء ، لأن ذلك إذا كان غير شيء فليس يثبت له هواء بوجه"، وهذا من أحسن الكلام والجمع، وقد قيل في معناه أنه كان في عمًى عن خلقه، لا علم لهم به أصلا، قال ذلك ثعلب وابن حبان في صحيحه، وقال بعضهم هو من العما الممدودة وهو السحاب والغمام الأبيض الرقيق، وغلطهم أبو الهيثم الرازي كما سيأتي بيانه، ولا مانع من صحة الوجهين كما سيأتي بيانه:*
*الدليل الثالث عشر:** ما ثبت في الصحيح عن عن عمر قال : قام فينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقاما فأخبرنا عن بدء الخلق حتى دخل أهل الجنة منازلهم وأهل النار منازلهم حفظ ذلك من حفظه ونسيه من نسيه.*
*الدليل الرابع عشر:* *قال الطبري في بداية كتابه"التاريخ":" وأنه تعالى كان ولا وقت ولا زمان، ولا ليل ولا نهار، ولا ظلمة ولا نور، إلا نور وجهه الكريم، ولا سماء ولا أرض، ولا شمس ولا قمر ولا نجوم، وأن كل شيء سواه محدث مدبر مصنوع، انفرد بخلق جميعه بغير شريك ولا معين ولا ظهير، سبحانه من قادر قاهر! وقد حدثني علي بن سهل الرملي ثنا زيد بن أبي الزرقاء عن جعفر عن يزيد بن الأصم عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" إنكم تسألون بعدي عن كل شيء، حتى يقول القائل: هذا الله خلق كل شيء فمن ذا خلقه! "، وفي رواية:" فقولوا: الله خالق كل شيء، والله كان قبل كل شيء، والله كائن بعد كل شيء".* 
*الفصل الثاني: ذكر ترتيب المخلوقات أيها بدأ ومن بعده:* *وفي هذه المسألة عدة أدلة أقسمها على مراحل:*
*المرحلة الأولى: وهي خلق الماء، لأن كل المخلوقات أوجدها الله تعالى من الماء:* *وقد ذكر بعضهم هنا أن بداية الخلق العرش والماء والقلم، وأن الخلق حدث من الماء والنور والظلمة والريح والتراب، ولم يذكروا أيهم أولا، وهو الماء فالهواء والريح ثم العرش كما سيتبين:* 
*فقال البيهقي: أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ وأبو سعيد بن أبي عمرو قالا: ثنا أبو العباس هو الأصم ثنا الصاغاني أنا الحسن بن موسى أنا أبو هلال محمد بن سليم ثنا حيان الأعرج قال: كتب يزيد بن أبي مسلم إلى جابر بن زيد يسأله عن بدء الخلق ؟ فقال:" العرش و الماء والقلم، والله أعلم أي ذلك بدأ قبل"، وروى سعيد بن منصور ثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي بشر عن مجاهد قال:" بدء الخلق العرش والماء والهواء، وخلقت الأرضون من الماء.."،*
*أما مما وُجد الخلق:** فقد قال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي حدثنا محمد بن خلف العسقلاني حدثنا الفريابي عن سفيان عن الأعمش عن المنهال بن عمرو عن أبي أراكة قال: سأل رجل عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال: مم خلق الخلق؟ قال : من النور والنار والظلمة والثرى قال : وائت ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما فاسأله فأتاه فقال له مثل ذلك فقال: ارجع إليه فسله مم خلق ذلك كله فرجع إليه فسأله فتلا {وسخر لكم ما في السموات وما في الأرض جميعا منه }"، قال ابن كثير: هذا أثر غريب وفيه نكارة"، وله متابعتان، إحداهما خرجها الطبراني عن مسلم الهجري قال: قلت لعبد الله بن عمرو: أبا محمد مم خلق الخلق ؟ قال: من ماء وريح ونور وظلمة، فأتيت ابن عباس فسألته عن ذلك فقال فيها كما قال عبد الله بن عمرو"، والثانية قال عنها الذهبي أنها منكرة، لكن صححها الحاكم (2/452) ومن طريقه خرجها البيهقي في الصفات قال: أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ أنا أبو زكريا يحيى بن محمد العنبري ثنا محمد بن عبد السلام ثنا إسحاق الحنظلي ثنا عبد الرزاق عن عمر بن حبيب المكي عن حميد بن قيس الأعرج عن طاوس قال : جاء رجل إلى عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما فسأله : مم خلق الخلق ؟ قال: من الماء والنور والظلمة والريح والتراب، قال الرجل: فمم خلق هؤلاء ؟ قال : لا أدري، ثم أتى الرجل عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما فسأله، فقال مثل قول عبد الله بن عمرو ، قال : فأتى الرجل عبد الله بن عباس فسأله فقال: مم خلق الخلق ؟ قال: من الماء والنور والظلمة والريح والتراب، قال الرجل: فمم خلق هؤلاء؟ فتلا عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ( وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض جميعا) فقال الرجل: ما كان ليأتي بهذا إلا رجل من أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"، قال البيهقي: أراد أن مصدر الجميع منه أي من خلقه ، وإبداعه واختراعه ، خلق الماء أولا أو الماء وما شاء من خلقه لا عن أصل ولا على مثال سبق ، ثم جعله أصلا لما خلق بعده ، فهو المبدع وهو البارئ لا إله غيره ولا خالق سواه"، فذكر أن الخلق وُجدوا من ماء ونور وظلمة وريح وتراب، وسأبين ذلك أكثر:* 
*فأما عن معنى خلقهم من النور والظلمة والتراب:** فإن الذي خُلق من نور فهم الملائكة فقط، أمّا بنو آدم، فإنَّ الله خلق أباهم آدم يوم الجمعة من قبضة تراب أخذها من جميع أديم الأرض كما في الحديث، ثم خلق الله أرواح بنيه فاستخرج من ظهر آدم ذريةً أصابهم من نوره، فقال هؤلاء إلى الجنة ولا أبالي، والذين على الشمال أخطأهم نوره فكانوا في ظلمة وقال: هم إلى النار ولا أبالي"، وروى عبد الله بن الديلمي عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:" إن الله تبارك وتعالى خلق خلقا[فجعلهم] في ظلمة، ثم ألقى عليهم من نوره فمن أصابه شيء من ذلك يومئذ اهتدى ومن أخطأه ضل فلذلك يقول جف القلم على علم الله عز وجل"،* 
*فأما معنى كون الخلق خلقوا من ماء: فلأنه هو الأول وهو أصل المخلوقات جميعا، للأدلة التالية:* 
*الدليل الأول**: وهو السابق من حديثِ عبد الله بن عمرو وابن الزبير وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم لما سألهم الرجل: مم خلق الخلق ؟ قال: من الماء والنور والظلمة والريح والتراب"، ويبينه:* 
*الدليل الثاني:** رواه سعيد بن منصور ثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي بشر عن مجاهد قال:" بدء الخلق العرش والماء والهواء، وخلقت الأرضون من الماء.."، ولم يذكر الترتيب، وإنما هو الماء فالهواء ثم العرش كما بينا وسيتبين.* 
*الدليل الثالث:** وفيه أنَّ الماء هو أول المخلوقات وأصلها، مُتَحَرِّكُها وجامدها، ومنه خُلق كل شئ، كما قال الله تعالى:{ أولم ير الذين كفروا أن السماوات والأرض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي}، قال الطبري عن معناها:* *وأحيينا بالماء الذي ننزله من السماء كل شيء"، ثم ذكر:" أنه يحيا بالماء الزروع والنبات والأشجار وغير ذلك مما لا حياة له ولا يقال له حي ولا ميت"، ثم قال:" لأنه لا شيء من ذلك إلا وله حياة وموت وإن خالف معناه في ذلك معنى ذوات الأرواح في أنه لا أرواح فيهن"،* 
*الدليل الرابع:* *وهو صحيح مُفسر للآية مؤكد لها، خرجه البيهقي في الصفات من باب بدإ الخلق أخبرنا أبو الحسين بن بشران أنا أبو جعفر الرزاز ثنا جعفر بن محمد بن شاكر ثنا عفان ثنا همام عن قتادة عن أبي ميمونة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قلت : يا رسول الله، إني إذا رأيتك طابت نفسي وقرت عيني، فأنبئني عن كل شيء ؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:« كل شيء خلق من الماء ..»"، توبع عفان، فقال الإمام أحمد (2/493) ثنا عبد الصمد ثنا همام ثنا قتادة عن أبي ميمونة عن أبي هريرة مثله، تابعهما أبو عامر العقدي ويزيد بن هارون وابن مهدي عن همام، وقد توبع همام: فقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي حدثنا أبو الجماهر حدثنا سعيد بن بشير حدثنا قتادة عن أبي ميمونة عن أبي هريرة مثله"، وصححه الحاكم والذهبي، وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره للآية: وهذا إسناد على شرط الصحيحين إلا أن أبا ميمونة من رجال السنن واسمه سليم والترمذي يصحح له وقد رواه سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة مرسلا والله أعلم".* 
*الدليل الخامس:** قال الترمذي 2526 حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا محمد بن فضيل عن حمزة الزيات عن زياد الطائي عن أبي هريرة.. وفيه:" قلت يا رسول الله مم خلق الخلق ؟ قال:" من الماء.."، قال أبوعيسى: هذا حديث ليس إسناده بذاك القوي وليس هو عندي بمتصل"، لأن فيه زياد الطائي وهو مجهول، وقد توبع: فقال الترمذي:" وقد روي هذا الحديث بإسناد آخر عن أبي مدله عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**"،* 
*خرج متابعته إسحاق في مسنده 1/318 قال: أخبرنا أبو معاوية نا حمزة الزيات عن أبي مجاهد سعد الطائي عن أبي المدله عن أبي هريرة مثله، وهذا حديث حسن، وكأن حمزة الزيات وهو صدوق قد حفظ الحديث من الوجهين، وأبو مجاهد وأبو مدله حسن لهما الترمذي ر3598 وقال: أبو مجاهد هو سعد الطائي وأبو مدلة هو مولى أم المؤمنين عائشة وإنما نعرفه بهذا الحديث"، وكذلك صحح لهما ابن خزيمة ر1901 ، وقال:" أبو مجاهد هو هذا اسمه سعد الطائي و أبو مدلة مولى أبي هريرة"، وكذلك وثقهما ابن حبان وصحح لهما ر874 وقال: أبو المدلة اسمه عبيد الله مديني ثقة"، وأبو مجاهد خرج له البخاري في الصحيح، وهو صدوق، وكذلك رواه أبو ميمونة عن أبي هريرة كما مر، فصح الحديث وهو صريح بأن الله تعالى خلق كل خلقه من ماء ، يؤكد ذلك:*
*الدليل السادس:** وفيه التصريح بأن خلق السماوات والكواكب وسائر الخلق من الماء، فخرج السدي في تفسيره عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وعن مرة الهمداني عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه، وعن ناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله عز وجل:( هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات) قال:« إن الله تبارك وتعالى كان عرشه على الماء، ولم يخلق شيئا قبل الماء، فلما أراد أن يخلق الخلق أخرج من الماء دخانا فارتفع فوق الماء، فسما عليه فسماه سماءا ثم أيبس الماء فجعله أرضا واحدة ثم فتقها فجعل سبع أرضين.."، وهو حديث حسن، صححه ابن خزيمة، وذكره ابن كثير في التفسير، وقد بينت الكلام عليه في مبحث صعود الرب وارتفاعه ونزوله.* 
*المرحلة الثانية: وهي خلق الريح والهواء:** وكلها من جنس واحد، لأنّ من مكوِّنات الماءِ الهواءُ، وأن الريح عبارة عن هواء متحرك سريع يحدث بسبب الماء، فأوجد الله منه الريحَ لتحمله، وفي هذا أدلة:*
*الدليل الأول:** وهو قول مجاهد الماضي:" بدء الخلق العرش والماء والهواء"،* 
*الدليل الثاني:** قال محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة في العرش ر2 : حَدثنا أَبي وَعَمّي أَبُو بَكْر قَالا ثنا وَكِيع عَن سُفْيَان عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ عَنِ الْمِنْهَال بْن عَمْرٍو عن سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْر قَال: سُئِل ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ} عَلَى أَيِّ شَيْءٍ كَانَ الْمَاء؟ قَالَ: "عَلَى مَتْنِ الرِّيحِ"، وكذلك رواه الناس عن سفيان عن الأعمش بهذا، وقال الحاكم* *(2/ 341)**: صحيح على شرطهما، ووافقه الذهبي، وقد توبع سفيان:،* 
*فقال الطبري في بداية تاريخه: باب* *ذكر من قال كان الماء على متن الريح:* *ثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى ثنا محمد بن ثور عن معمر عن الأعمش عن سعيد بن جبير قال: سئل ابن عباس عن قوله عز وجل: " وكان عرشه على الماء " على أي شيء كان الماء؟ قال: على متن الريح"، تابعه عبد الرزاق 9089 عن معمر عن الأعمش عن المنهال بن عمرو عن سعيد بن جبير قال سألت بن عباس عن قوله:{وكان عرشه على الماء} قلت: على أي شيء كان الماء قبل أن يُخلق شيء؟ قال:" على متن الريح"، قال بن جريج: قال سعيد بن جبير فقال بن عباس:" فكان يصعد إلى السماء بخار كبخار الأنهار فاستصبر فعاد صبيرا....وسيأتي في موضعه، وهو نص في أنه لم يُخلق شئ غير الماء والريح، وقد تُوبع الأعمش على حديثه فصح الأثر:* 
*فقال الطبري: ثنا القاسم بن الحسن ثنا الحسين بن داود حدثني حجاج عن ابن جريج عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس مثله، وقد رواه عبد الرزاق عن ابن جريج كما مضى، وله متابعة أخرى:* 
*فخرج محمد بن أبي أبي شيبة في العرش من طريق مَيْمُون أَبي مُحَمَّد السَّكُونِي حَدَّثَنِي شَيْخ قَال: سَمِعْتُ سَعِيدَ بْنَ جُبَيْرٍ قَالَ: كُنْتُ عِنْدَ ابْنِ عَبَّاس بلفظ:" كَانَ الْمَاءُ عَلَى مَتْنِ الرِّيحِ وَكَانَتِ الرِّيحُ عَلَى الْهَوَاء"،* 
*الدليل الثالث:* *خرجه الحاكم من طريق إسحاق بن سليمان ثنا طلحة بن عمرو عن عطاء عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: لما أراد الله أن يخلق الخلق أرسل الريح فتسحبت الماء حتى أبدت عن حشفة..."، وسيأتي في مكانه.*
*الدليل الثالث:** حديث أبي رزين الماضي: قلت: يا رسول الله أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق خلقه ؟ قال:" كان في عماء، ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء، ثم خلق عرشه على الماء"، وسيأتي أن العماء أيضا من العما بالمد، وهو الغمام والضباب، وبناءا عليه فالضمير في قوله:" ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء"، يعود على هذا السحاب الخفيف، فتكون "ما "، موصولة، بمعنى:" الذيّ، أي أن هذا الغمام المذكور هو الذي فوقه الهواء وتحته الهواء.* 
*المرحلة الثالثة: خلق البُخار والغمام:**إن من المعلوم أن من خصائص الماء حدوث البخار منه، ثم تشكل الغمام، فبعد أن خلق الله تعالى الماءَ، جعله على متن الريح والهواء، فلما أثارته الريح خرج منه بخارٌ كثيف، فشكَّل ضبابا وغيوما رقيقة حتى صار الكون ممتلئا بهذه الأبخرة والغازات المتصاعدة، المُشَكلة للضباب والغيوم، ـ وقد أكد هذا العلم الحديث ـ، وقد كان الله فوق هذه الغيوم ولا يزال كذلك إلى يوم القيامة، وفي هذا أدلة:* 
*الدليل الأول:** قال الله تعالى ذكره وعز شأنه:{ هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظللٍ من الغمامِ}، وقد ذكر الطبري في بداية كتاب التاريخ وقد رجح البدأ بخلق القلم ثم قال:" إن الله جل جلاله خلق بعد القلم سحاباً رقيقاً، وهو الغمام الذي هو الغمام الذي ذكره جل وعز ذكره في محكم كتابه، وذلك قبل أن يخلق عرشه، وبذلك ورد الخبر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم"، ثم استدل بحديث أبي رزين العقيلي كما في:* 
*الدليل الثاني:* *وهو أحاديث مفسرة للآية التي قال الله:{ هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام }، وقد كان الله فوقه ولا يزال عليه إلى يوم القيامة، عند النفخ الأول في الصور: قَالَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَنِيع: حَدَّثَنَا حُسَيْنُ بْنُ حَسَنِ بْنِ عَطِيَّةَ الْعَوْفي عَنْ أَبِيه عَنْ جَدِّه قَال: إِنَّهُ سَأَلَ أَبَا سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيَّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْه عَنِ الدَّجَّال؟ فَقَال: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَال:"... وَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ عُطِّلَتِ الْعِشَارُ فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ كَذَلِكَ يَسْعَوْنَ قِبَلَ الدَّعْوَة، إِذْ لَقُوا اللَّهَ تَعَالَى فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ ، وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّور.."، ولم يصح، ثم لا يزال عليه إلى حين الفصل في الحساب، فقد وورد من غير وجهٍ حسن صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:"ينزل الله عز وجل في ظلل من الغمام من العرش إلى الكرسي..."، ورُوِي عن ابْن جُرَيْج أَنَّ زَمْعَةَ بْنَ صَالِحٍ أَخْبَرَه أَنَّ سَلَمَةَ بْنَ وَهْرَامٍ أَخْبَره عَن ابْنِ عَبَّاس عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:" إِنَّ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ طَاقَاتٍ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِيهَا مَحْفُوفًا بِالْمَلائِكَةِ  ، وَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: {إِلا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ}"، ورواه غير ابن جريج موقوفا، وزمعة ضعيف، والغمام هو الضباب والسحاب الأبيض الخفيف والله تعالى فوق ذلك، وقد كان الكون آنذاك عبارة عن ماء وغازات وبخار ورياح، وسيرجع عند القيامة كما بُدئَ أول مرة،*
*الدليل الثالث:* *وهو ما مضى من حديث وكيع بن حدس عن عمه أبي رزين قال قلت: يا رسول الله أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق خلقه ؟ قال:" كان في عماء، ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء، ثم خلق عرشه على الماء"، وقد بينا وجهه سابقا، وفيه وجهٌ آخر، إن كان العماء من العما بالمد، وهو الغمام ـ الضباب ـ الأبيض الطويل الخفيف، لا السحاب الكثيف الثقيل، وهو الغمام المذكور في الآية السابقة كما قال الطبري وغيره، وبناءا عليه فالضمير في قوله:" ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء"، يعود على هذا السحاب الخفيف، و"ما "، تكون موصولة، بمعنى أن هذا الغمام هو الذي فوقه هواء وتحته هواء، والله تعالى فوق ذلك كله، كما قال البيهقي في الصفات:" فإن كان في الأصل ـ العما ـ ممدودا فمعناه سحاب رقيق، ويريد بقوله في عماء، أي: فوق سحاب مدبرا له وعاليا عليه، كما قال تعالى: ( أأمنتم من في السماء) يعني من فوق السماء"، وعليه فالضمير في قوله" ما فوقه هواء"، يعود على السحاب، قال البيهقي:" وقوله:" ما فوقه هواء"، أي ما فوق السحاب هواء، وما تحت السحاب هواء"، وقال الأصمعي: العماء السحاب الابيض الممدود"،** وقال أبو زيد هو شبه الدخان يركب رؤوس الجبال"، وقال أبو عبيد:"العماء الغمام"، لكن قال الذهبي: وقال الحسن بن عمران الحنظلي الهروي سمعت أبا الهيثم خالد بن يزيد الرازي يقول: أخطأ أبو عبيد إنما العمى مقصور، ولا يدري أين كان الرب، يعني قبل خلق العرش"، وقال بعض أهل اللغة:" العَماء هو السَّحابُ الكثيف المُطبِق، ويُقَال للّذي حَمَلَ الماءَ وارتَفَع"، وقد مضى ذكر شواهد الهواء والريح والغمام.* 
*المرحلة الرابعة: خلق العرش والكرسي على ذلك الماء:** والعرش هو السرير ومعه الكرسي الذهبي وهو موضع قدمي الرب جل في علاه، وروى الضحاك عن ابن عباس:" إن الله عز وجل خلق العرش أول ما خلق، فاستوى عليه"، وقد ورد من غير وجه أنه يئط به، وفي هذا أدلة:*
*الدليل الأول:** قال الله تعالى: { وكان عرشه على الماء}،* 
*الدليل الثاني**: حديث ابْن عباس في هذه الآية وسئل: على أَيّ شَيء كَانَ الْمَاء؟ قَالَ: "عَلَى مَتْنِ الرِّيح"،* 
*الدليل الثالث:** حديث أبي رزين:" كان الله في عماء ما تحته هواء وما فوقه هواء، ثم خلق عرشه على الماء"،* 
*الدليل الرابع:** خبر ابن عباس وابن مسعود وناس من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" إن الله تبارك وتعالى كان عرشه على الماء ولم يخلق شيئا غير ما خلق قبل الماء".* 
*المرحلة الخامسة: خلق الملائكة الأربعة الذين يحملون العرش وخلق جبريل لأنه أكرمهم:* *والله أعلم هل خلق الله هنا جميع الملائكة أم المذكورين فقط، إلا أن جبريل كان موجودا قبل أن يخلق الله الجنة والنار كما سيأتي، وفي هذا أدلة:* 
*الدليل الأول:** قال الله تعالى:{ الذين يحملون العرش ومن حوله يسبحون بحمد ربهم}*
*الدليل الثاني:** قال الذهبي في العلو 127: حديث عبد الله بن صالح حدثني معاوية بن صالح عن بعض المشيخة قال: "أول ما خلق الله عرشه على الماء وخلق الملائكة فقالوا ربنا لم خلقتنا قال لحمل عرشي قالوا ومن يقوى على ذلك قال: فقولوا لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم فيحملكم"، وهم الآن أربعة أحدهم على صورة رجل، والثاني نسر والثالث ثور والرابع ليث، ويضاف إليهم يوم القيامة أربعة آخرون، وفي هذا أدلة:*
*الدليل الثالث**: قال تعالى:{ ويحمل عرش ربك فوقهم يومئذ ثمانية} ويفهم منه أنهم الآن ليسوا ثمانية، وقد بينوا:* 
*الدليل الرابع:** قال عبد الله بن أحمد في السنة ر217: ثني أبو موسى الانصاري إسحاق بن موسى املاء على من كتابه حدثنا يونس بن بكير عن ابن إسحاق قال فحدثني عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن عبدالله بن عياش عن عبدالله بن أبي سلمة قال بعث عبدالله بن عمر إلى عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنهم يسأله هل رأى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه فبعث إليه أن نعم قد رآه فرد رسوله إليه وقال: كيف رآه؟ فقال: رآه على كرسي من ذهب تحمله اربعة من الملائكة ملك في صورة رجل وملك في صورة اسد وملك في صورة ثور وملك في صورة نسر في روضة خضراء دونه فراش من ذهب"، تابعه بكر وإبراهيم بن سعد وسلمة بن الفضل وغيرهم عن ابن إسحاق به، وهو حديث حسن، صححه ابن خزيمة في التوحيد 275، وله شواهد:* 
*الدليل الخامس:** رواه بكر بن سليمان ويونس بن بكير وعبدة عن محمد بن إسحاق حدثني يعقوب بن عتبة بن المغيرة بن الأخنس عن عكرمة عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنشد قول أمية بن أبي الصلت الثقفي** :**رجل وثور رجل يمينه ... والنسر للأخرى وليث مرصد، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : صدق** وقال ... والشمس تطلع كل آخر ليلة ... حمراء يصبح لونها يتورد ... تأتي فما تطلع لنا في رسلها ... إلا معذبة وإلا تجلد**...**فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" صدق صدق"، قال ابن منده في الرد على الجهمية ص 20 :" هذا حديث مشهور عن محمد بن اسحاق رواه عبدة بن سليمان ويونس بن بكير وغيرهما "، وخرجه ابن خزيمة في التوحيد مصححا له ر 112، وهو صحيح، ثم خرج ابن خزيمة عن أسد السنة يعني ابن موسى قال ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن هشام بن عروة قال:" حملة العرش أحدهم على صورة إنسان والثاني على صورة ثور والثالث على صورة نسر والرابع على صورة أسد "، وكذلك خرجه الدارمي في نقضه على الجهمية، وهو صحيح ولو أبغضته الجهمية أعداء الدين، وأما حديث الأوعال فضعيف.*
*المرحلة السادسة: وهي خلق القلم واللوح المحفوظ:**حيث خلق الله تعالى القلمَ فاللوحَ، وكتب فيه مقادير الخلائق، وذلك قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة، وهل اليوم بألف سنة أم بأيامنا هذه فيه خلاف والله أعلم بالصواب ـ ويُقال أنه خلق القلم من القصب ـ كما في:* 
*الدليل الأول:* *قال الدارمي في الرد ص 36: حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي شيبة ثنا عبد الله بن بكر السهمي ثنا بشر بن نمير عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله قال:" خلق الله الخلق وقضى القضية وأخذ ميثاق النبيين وعرشه على الماء..."، تابعه يزيد بن هارون نا بشر مثله، وبشر متروك وقد توبع من مثله:*
*فقال الطيالسي 1130 حدثنا جعفر بن الزبير الحنفي عن القاسم عن أبي امامة مثله ولم يصح، فقد قال أبو حاتم: بشر بن نمير وجعفر بن الزبير متقاربين في الإنكار في روايتهما عن القاسم أبى عبد الرحمن، وأحاديثهما عن القاسم منكرة ويذكر عنهما صلاح"،* 
*الدليل الثاني:* *قال ابن وهب في القدر 101** أخبرني أبو هاني الخولاني عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي عن عبد الله بن عمرو ابن العاص رضي الله عنهما قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:" كتب الله عز وجل مقادير الخلائق كلها قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة، قال: وعرشه على الماء"، ومن طريقه خرجه مسلم في الصحيح 2653، ومعنى قوله:" وعرشه على الماء"، أي كان موجودا قبل الكتابة بالقلم، وقبل خلق السماوات والأرض، يبين ذلك:* 
*الدليل الثالث:** وقد مضى، فقال البخاري في الصحيح من كتاب بدإ الخلق: بَاب مَا جَاءَ فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ } ثم خرج من طريق الْأَعْمَش ثنا جَامِع بْن شَدَّاد عَن صَفْوَان بْنِ مُحْرِز أَنَّهُ حَدَّثَهُ عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَال:" دَخَلْتُ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَقَلْتُ نَاقَتِي بِالْبَابِ فَأَتَاهُ نَاسٌ مِنْ بَنِي تَمِيمٍ فَقَالَ اقْبَلُوا الْبُشْرَى يَا بَنِي تَمِيمٍ قَالُوا قَدْ بَشَّرْتَنَا فَأَعْطِنَا مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ نَاسٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ فَقَالَ اقْبَلُوا الْبُشْرَى يَا أَهْلَ الْيَمَنِ إِذْ لَمْ يَقْبَلْهَا بَنُو تَمِيمٍ قَالُوا قَدْ قَبِلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالُوا جِئْنَاكَ نَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ [ أوّل] هَذَا الْأَمْرِ قَالَ كَانَ اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ غَيْره، وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاء، وَكَتَبَ فِي الذِّكْرِ كل شَيْء وَخَلَق السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض.."، الواو هنا للترتيب كما بينت ذلك السنة، وورد ذلك في بكثير من الطرق، فخرج الحديثَ محمدُ بن عثمان في العرش من طريق أَبُي بَكْر بْن عَيَّاش عَنِ الْأَعْمَش عَنْ جَامِع عَنْ صَفْوَانَ عَنْ عِمْرَانَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "كَانَ اللَّهُ وَلَا شَيْءَ غَيْرَهُ، وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ، وَكَتَبَ فِي الذِّكْرِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ هُوَ كَائِنٌ، ثم خلق السموات والأرض"، و"ثم"، للترتيب مع التعقيب، وخرجه ابن حبان 6140 من طريق ابن معن عن الأعمش به بلفظ:" كان الله وليس شيء غيره، وكان عرشه على الماء، ثم كتب في الذكر كل شيء، ثم خلق السماوات والأرض"، وخرجه الدارمي في الرد 36 والبيهقي في الصفات من باب بدإ الخلق عن أبي إسحاق الفزاري عن الأعمش عن جامع بن شداد عن صفوان بن محرز عن عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه قال : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.. وفيه:" ولنسألك عن أول هذا الأمر كيف كان ؟ قال: « كان الله عز وجل ولم يكن شيء غيره ، وكان عرشه على الماء ، ثم كتب جل ثناؤه في الذكر كل شيء ، ثم خلق السماوات والأرض"، وبهذا اللفظ خرجه الدارمي وأبو نعيم في الحلية 8/259 وقال:" حديث صحيح متفق عليه"، وقال البيهقي:".. وقوله:« كان عرشه على الماء » يعني: ثم خلق الماء، وخلق العرش على الماء ، ثم كتب في الذكر كل شيء"، وقد توبع الأعمش:*
*فقال النسائي في الكبرى 11240 أنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى نا خالد يعني بن الحارث نا عبد الرحمن ني جامع بن شداد عن صفوان بن محرز عن بن حصين قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "كان الله ولا شيء غيره، وكان عرشه على الماء، فكتب في الذكر كل شيء، ثم خلق سبع سماوات"، وهذه ألفاظ صريحة في الترتيب،* 
*الدليل الرابع:* *ما مضى من حديث ابن بريدة الأسلمي عن أبيه رضي الله عنهما قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *كان الله لا شيء غيره** وكان عرشه على الماء وكتب في الذكر كل شيء يكون وخلق سبع سماوات"، وكذلك رواه محمد بن عبدالله بن يزيد المقري حدثنا ابي عن المسعودي عن جامع عن رجل عن بريدة مثله.*
*دليل خامس:** عن نافع بن زيد الحميري وفد على النبي في نفر من حمير فقالوا أتيناك لنتفقه في الدين ونسأل عن أول هذا الأمر فقال:" كان الله وليس شيء غيره، وكان عرشه على الماء ثم خلق القلم فقال اكتب ما هو كائن ثم خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما واستوى على عرشه"، وقد مر.*
*الدليل السادس:** خرجه الفريابي في القدر ص 90 قال:* *حدثنا إسحاق بن سيار حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح حدثنا معاوية بن صالح به معاوية بن صالح عن ضمرة بن حبيب عن جبير بن نفير أنه قال:" إن الله عزو جل كان عرشه على الماء وإنه خلق القلم فكتب ما هو خالق وما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة ثم إن ذلك الكتاب سبح الله عز وجل ومجده ألف عام قبل أن يبدأ الله خلق شيء من الأشياء"، جبير بن نفير أدرك زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وروى عنه مرسلا،* 
*الدليل السابع:** وهو أثر عبد الله بن عباس وبيان علله:**.** ... يتبع*
*كتبه أبو عيسى الزياني*

----------


## عمرو ممدوح حسن

اين بقية المبحث يا اخانا بارك الله فيك

----------

